# Miiverse is being killed off - your thoughts?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 29, 2017)

Seeing as Miiverse wasn't included on the Switch, I guess it was obvious that Miiverse would end, but I didn't expect it to be this year. Does anyone here actually care? It's been mentioned that this may affect Super Smash Bros. and Super Mario Maker.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

Not caring other than happy they actually ditch it. The moderation was horrible and it was all just a bunch of people acting immature as heck.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

I care as I use Miiverse a lot. Everyone there is disappointed, but this is reasonable since there is no Miiverse for the switch, and Nintendo wants to stop supporting the Wii U and 3ds very soon, so of course they start taking down the good services. Soon, online play is gonna go bye-bye. Just wait. (But I am aware that there is ways to get around online play shutdown, but not everyone will do it)

Three months left though. That's enough for continue posting before it ends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Not caring other than happy they actually ditch it. The moderation was horrible and it was all just a bunch of people acting immature as heck.


True, lots of trolls there, but it was still fun for me.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh whatttt... I use it a lot for photo uploading purposes. :<


----------



## goro (Aug 29, 2017)

i got console banned when i was 10 so i don't really care
if anyone here remembers the infamous groxcroc/groxcroc2/goodguymaskedman/goodguycrocomire, here i am


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2017)

uhhh i use it a lot for taking photos, if that goes away w the rest of miiverse i will Die a little


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm kind of sad as there was at least some good content on Miiverse (read: some and not immature 12 year old lacking any sense of grammar).


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

That's kinda lame, although I almost never used it except for the occasional play journal entry. It was good for saving screenshots though.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 29, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> uhhh i use it a lot for taking photos, if that goes away w the rest of miiverse i will Die a little



It will.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a more helpful link: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAADV44YtPKcEg
8 November is the day it is disappearing.


----------



## Coach (Aug 29, 2017)

That's pretty disappointing, particularly when it comes to games such as Mario Maker where sharing stuff with the community is so important.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 29, 2017)

I never thought Nintendo would discontinue the online features of the Wii U and 3DS so early. Mario VS Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars will be impossible to complete 100% now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 29, 2017)

Kinda bummed, I use that place for uploading screenshots.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

I use it mostly for getting pictures onto my iPad and laptop, I hope they will add in an update a way to do that.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Me: Aww, I really liked sharing drawings and animal crossing stuff, talking to others, getting followers, meeting cool people...

Others: I need it for acnl photos!!!!!!!!!! What do i use now?!?!?!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2017)

pfft whatever
the only time i ever used miiverse in the lapse of 2 years have been 2 times posting my SMM level.

I remember i used it back in 2014-Early summer 2015 tho'


----------



## N e s s (Aug 29, 2017)

Its going to hurt a lot of games.

-Splatoon Lobby will be empty
-Smash Bros. Miiverse Stage will have no purpose
-Mario Maker won't have the posts at the bottom anymore

and so on and so forth. Its kinda a lame decision on Nintendo's part to be killing it off this early.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but then again i got banned on Miiverse when I was 11 so i can't really say it affects me personally lololol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 29, 2017)

Nintendo is being really rash with this decision. They have no social network on the Switch and the only one they have on the 3DS & Wii U is being killed off. I didn't use it a whole ton. It was just nice to have it there when I did feel like posting something.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nintendo is being really rash with this decision. They have no social network on the Switch and the only one they have on the 3DS & Wii U is being killed off. I didn't use it a whole ton. It was just nice to have it there when I did feel like posting something.



Nintendo=overprotective parents.

Seriously, not everyone that plays Nintendo games is 8. Nintendo is making their franchise too child-friendly, there are lots of teens and adults that play their games & consoles y'know....


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 29, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I never thought Nintendo would discontinue the online features of the Wii U and 3DS so early. Mario VS Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars will be impossible to complete 100% now.



100% completion relies on Miiverse? That's pretty poor. Anyway, online multiplayer should stay up for quite some time (*should* - there's no guarantee) - the DS and Wii online was only terminated a little short of ten years due to some contract expiring.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 29, 2017)

Spoiler:  going to miss doodling on miiverse...











I wonder if they planned to get rid of it for awhile, considering that the Switch never came with a stylus to draw with or anything


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> 100% completion relies on Miiverse? That's pretty poor. Anyway, online multiplayer should stay up for quite some time (*should* - there's no guarantee) - the DS and Wii online was only terminated a little short of ten years due to some contract expiring.



I really do hope the online services stay. Would be completely unfair to end them after 5-6 years, DS and Wii had much more time and would of stayed longer if it wasn't for that company taking down the online services. But Nintendo seems to be so wrapped up in their little switch, who knows what could happen.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, let's just hope and pray that the online services stay alive
They probably will, but I'm not taking any chances here


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Well, let's just hope and pray that the online services stay alive
> They probably will, but I'm not taking any chances here



If they do end, we can always homebrew to get access to them anyway, like with the Wii.


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 29, 2017)

Actually I just realized that Miiverse is the only way (?) to take bottom screen screenshots. ;_______;

rip


----------



## fenris (Aug 29, 2017)

so much for sharing screenshots of my town when I fix it up...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 29, 2017)

Lozzybear said:


> Actually I just realized that Miiverse is the only way (?) to take bottom screen screenshots. ;_______;
> 
> rip



Yeah, and Miiverse tends to be better quality than in-game screenshots (for the few games that have such a feature). Homebrew allows for PNG screenshots which are lossless, so I'm not sure why Nintendo thought "yes, let's get these file sizes as small as possible!"


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Lozzybear said:


> Actually I just realized that Miiverse is the only way (?) to take bottom screen screenshots. ;_______;
> 
> rip



oh i almost forgot that ;-;
better do some before it does end


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 30, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> If they do end, we can always homebrew to get access to them anyway, like with the Wii.



Not everyone has access to such things, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27325

This is a list of all the games effected. It states update will be made for Super Mario Maker.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Not everyone has access to such things, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When online services end is when Nintendo stop supporting the 3ds and Wii U, so actually everyone can access homebrew then because Nintendo isn't making updates to patch it.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 30, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> When online services end is when Nintendo stop supporting the 3ds and Wii U, so actually everyone can access homebrew then because Nintendo isn't making updates to patch it.



Yeah, I've been gaming since I was 3 (started with a SNES from the 1980s) and I only have the vaguest idea what "homebrew" means. What I meant is that not everyone has the necessary skills to utilize homebrew and gain online access.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't mind too much... Then again I currently only have 2 3DS games and neither of them require me to use Miiverse


----------



## JCnator (Aug 30, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Yeah, I've been gaming since I was 3 (started with a SNES from the 1980s) and I only have the vaguest idea what "homebrew" means. What I meant is that not everyone has the necessary skills to utilize homebrew and gain online access.



The word "homebrew" itself means that the product was made at home, rather than in a company. In this context, it's the apps that aren't endorsed by the maker of the close-sourced hardware (e.g. Nintendo), which can be used once you gain even more access to your console via exploiting some the programming flaws of certain official apps. Due of its convoluted nature, it's important to pay special attention to what you're actually doing, since there is a possibility of getting your device no longer functioning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I care as I use Miiverse a lot. Everyone there is disappointed, but this is reasonable since there is no Miiverse for the switch, and Nintendo wants to stop supporting the Wii U and 3ds very soon, so of course they start taking down the good services. Soon, online play is gonna go bye-bye. Just wait. (But I am aware that there is ways to get around online play shutdown, but not everyone will do it)



I was very upset when Nintendo discontinued the different Wii channels (Check Mii Out, Everybody Votes, Nintendo Channel, Weather Channel, etc.) and I'm still really upset about it. I was also devastated when they shut down Flipnote Hatens because I loved getting on there and seeing all them amazing flipnotes people made.But I'll always remember the memories I made with those channels and that website.

I didn't have this feeling with Miiverse as I never really used it as a social site, but I did like it in that people could share their game experiences with each other. It's a shame to see it go, but things come and go, and we just have to accept that.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 31, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The word "homebrew" itself means that the product was made at home, rather than in a company. In this context, it's the apps that aren't endorsed by the maker of the close-sourced hardware (e.g. Nintendo), which can be used once you gain even more access to your console via exploiting some the programming flaws of certain official apps. Due of its convoluted nature, it's important to pay special attention to what you're actually doing, since *there is a possibility of getting your device no longer functioning.*



Yeah, I don't see myself taking that chance with something I had to save up for 3 months to get.

The good news is that IGN says Nintendo will be supporting the 3ds beyond 2018.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

im going to miss my favorite miiverse posts

"y cant metroid crawl?"
and
"Do you ever notice how metroids helmet looks like his plane..."


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

But where will all the 9 year olds put their cringey posts?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 1, 2017)

not bothered by it since i only use it to upload pictures and post them on other websites. tho idk why cant they just add miiverse to the switch as an update.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 2, 2017)

I found this petition to save Miiverse so I might aswell post it here if you really want to save it.

https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-s..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share

Personally I only use Miiverse for uploading New Leaf photo's but I'm sure other people use it much more than me.


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 2, 2017)

I used MiiVerse whenever I did something cool in New Leaf. If you were to go on mine, you'd see a lot of my journey. I'm sure a lot of other people feel the same.
But, it is a good thing Nintendo's moving on.
All in all, kind of bittersweet.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

i am quite sad when i heard the news, i kinda like it because i got to see different screenshot and drawing from people all around the world, also there are people who make some post and open for discussion. People might ask if for discussion, why not the reddit or somewhere else, but for me, when i open a ds and i just wanna to play it and hassle for me to look at the ds and at the same time needed to look at the pc/laptop XD
I would say it's a bad move to kill the miiverse off (of course only my opinion)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 7, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> I found this petition to save Miiverse so I might aswell post it here if you really want to save it.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-s..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share



You do realise these petitions very rarely achieve anything, right?


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 7, 2017)

I mostly don't care except the Wii u home menu and games ( like mk8 yoshie ww etc ) that feature in game posts with stamps...


----------



## unintentional (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm pretty bummed to be honest.  While none of my games rely on it, I like to doodle on there (and look at other people's doodles.)  It's also the only place where I save my screenshots.  I don't plan on picking up Mario Maker now though, since it won't be worth it afaik.  It seems really sudden for it to close so soon.


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Sep 9, 2017)

*How do you feel about Miiverse shutting down?*

For myself I've been expecting it to happen soon with the release of the Switch and it not having a Miiverse option. I haven't been that active on it for awhile so it wasn't as upsetting to me as it was for other people.

I've seen some people really upset about it, to the point that they're calling Nintendo to try and convince them to keep Miiverse. Which honestly I find silly, there's no way that they would keep Miiverse after making it official that it's going to be shut down. If they did I would be extremely shocked.

On another note; I am happy to see that Nintendo gave an option on their site to download all your posts. I would hate to see the artist on there lose their drawings.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 9, 2017)

wait....
How are we supposed to add each other on the wii u?
:T..


----------



## Bowie (Sep 9, 2017)

I think it's a good decision. I've always said that Nintendo should focus less on building social networks and more on creating good, quality games. Removing unnecessary features like Miiverse will be a big help.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 9, 2017)

i only ever used it to get quality screenshots of my games, so that's the only reason i'll miss it. i don't really do much of that anymore, though.


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2017)

literally never used it it was pointless imo lmaooo


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 9, 2017)

Eh, I don't really feel any particular type of way about it. While I agree that games are nintendo's speciality and not social networking and they should stick to what they know, I can see some people got enjoyment out of it. I hardly used it anyway as there are much more conventional means of communicating with others. I found it oversimplified. I think it's a bit much that people are calling Nintendo about this, since whenever they get rid of one thing, they usually compensate it with one big new thing. Everything eventually comes to an end and if it's miiverse, so be it.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 9, 2017)

The only time I ever used it was to upload animal crossing screenshots for contests on this site. So I don't care much


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Sep 9, 2017)

I do agree that the ability to easily take high quality screenshots is something I'll miss. I think I would be more upset about it if I didn't move on to drawing on the computer. I used to draw things in Art Academy, an app that's on the Wii U, I would post my art on Miiverse all the time. Now after getting different drawing software on my computer I don't use Art Academy anymore and that pretty much killed my activity on Miiverse.

And honestly as a social site it was very restrictive with it's 30 posts a day thing. It made it that getting a comment on your post was a rare thing. Also to mention becoming friends on the 3DS was pretty much impossible unless you have a Wii U to send privet messages (those didn't get blocked for sharing FCs). I never understood the friend request thing, Wii U and easily send requests but the 3DS can't? Just why? And if it's to protect kids then why is Wii U, that has a face chat thing, easier to send a request than the 3DS that doesn't have a face chat option? That never made since to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> wait....
> How are we supposed to add each other on the wii u?
> :T..



I believe the Wii U has a friend code option just like the 3DS. I've never used it myself, but I'm pretty sure it does have it.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 9, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I think it's a good decision. I've always said that Nintendo should focus less on building social networks and more on creating good, quality games. Removing unnecessary features like Miiverse will be a big help.



HOW DARE YOU CALL MIIVERSE UNNECESSARY
WITHOUT MIIVERSE WE WOULDNT HAVE HAD quality posts like this


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2017)

I didn't know it was. 

I hope they give us some way to take screenshots on the 3DS without it, but otherwise I'm not too bothered about it.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a account but I never use it


----------



## Barbara (Sep 9, 2017)

What? Miiverse is shutting down?!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm glad it's gone. It was pointless from the beginning.


----------



## kelpy (Sep 10, 2017)

im just glad all my cringe is gone from there :^)
now for belltree to explode or something


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

i literally couldn't care less


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm gonna miss the bottom screenshot ability and the instant good quality shots but nothing else.


----------



## Tao (Sep 10, 2017)

So the Miiverse stage on Smash will be worthless now...I liked that stage, I got a chuckle out of some of the crap people posted.

Otherwise, I couldn't really care. I'm not surprised that Nintendo wasted no time in shutting it down either.



Ashvenn said:


> HOW DARE YOU CALL MIIVERSE UNNECESSARY
> WITHOUT MIIVERSE WE WOULDNT HAVE HAD quality posts like this
> View attachment 207662



To be fair, that's some nice water.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 10, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You do realise these petitions very rarely achieve anything, right?



Not my problem. I just posted it because so many people are complaining about Miiverse being shut down.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm kind of sad but at same time not so sad. I had my nice memories using Nintendo's social media, but they are just some little things in my brain. The thing I'm mostly sad about is that I can't save/upload my Animal Crossing pictures after it shuts down. It's the easiest way for me to get good quality ingame pics. However, I can still get my pics by emailing the pics to myself, so I guess it's not that bad for me.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 10, 2017)

To be honest, I never used Miiverse at all, but I will kinda miss the funny posts other people made.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Pumpkin Rosie said:


> To be honest, I never used Miiverse at all, but I will kinda miss the funny posts other people made.



Yeah, hah. I think I went there like once or twice to check out and then you see the screenshots of trolls on the webs. But yeah I never used it for screenshots since I usually just bothered with hooking my device up.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 16, 2017)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope they give us some way to take screenshots on the 3DS without it, but otherwise I'm not too bothered about it.



They won't - the 3DS is no longer a priority (except for releasing Minecraft on for some reason). It's even been a while since the last stability update.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I hope they give us some way to take screenshots on the 3DS without it, but otherwise I'm not too bothered about it.



They won't - the 3DS is no longer a priority (except for releasing Minecraft on for some reason). It's even been a while since the last stability update.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 17, 2017)

It's been over two weeks since the announcement, and I'm still very saddened by this. I actually really liked Miiverse for its artwork, roleplays, fanfics, advice, and more. Thanks to the communities, you could get to know lots of users by heart, but still discover users you have never seen before nearly everyday. There will never be anything else like it, so I'm making the best of the last few weeks.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Sep 18, 2017)

Meh, I wasn't too enthralled with Miiverse. I used to visit and post on it a lot more when I first got a 2ds, but after that I rarely ever visited it. 

If anything, the best memories I have from Miiverse are actually the fountain of cringe it often produced.  /r/MiiverseInAction is a fantastic sub and I will miss laughing at people's stupidity on Miiverse.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 18, 2017)

Mostly I used it for posting pictures and some gameplay posts.  When I saw there was no miiverse on the Switch I knew something was up.  Soon we'll be paying for online service on the Switch. 

A lot are looking for others to play ACNL with.  Miiverse doesn't allow FC trading or giving out information about places to go to like this board.
Not sure why they don't know about ACNL different message boards.


----------



## Cress (Sep 19, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> If anything, the best memories I have from Miiverse are actually the fountain of cringe it often produced.  /r/MiiverseInAction is a fantastic sub and I will miss laughing at people's stupidity on Miiverse.



How have I not seen this before
I've seen quite a few of the posts themselves from Twitter and other sites but wow, this really is a collection of art.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Miiverse was trash. I just wish that they'd stop wasting time on stuff like this.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm not surprised by this. Companies tend to do this. Ditch the support and services for their older systems or games to get people to buy the newer ones. EA ditched Sims 3 when Sims 4 came out and now Nintendo is ditching  Miiverse, 3DS and Wii U now that the Switch is out.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2017)

I am a bit bummed as I use Miiverse for posting high-quality ACNL screenshots...otherwise I couldn't care less.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> I'm not surprised by this. Companies tend to do this. Ditch the support and services for their older systems or games to get people to buy the newer ones. EA ditched Sims 3 when Sims 4 came out and now Nintendo is ditching  Miiverse, 3DS and Wii U now that the Switch is out.



In what world is Nintendo ditching the 3DS lmao.


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Sep 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> In what world is Nintendo ditching the 3DS lmao.



Next year or so, I predict. The Switch is Nintendo's main console and handheld system.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sad to see it go as I enjoyed using it during the first year it was live. I didn't use it actively anymore after that until the release of Super Mario Maker, it made such brilliant use of the platform. I really hope that if a new Mario Maker game appears on Switch that they'll make some in-game alternative, like in Splatoon 2. But since I don't really use it at this moment, I don't think it'll affect me that much. I've already moved on to the Nintendo Switch and Miiverse on 3DS is too slow to be usable for me.


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 22, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't really care. I never used it. The best thing about Miiverse was seeing the random artwork that would appear on my Wii U's main menu that came from Miiverse.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 22, 2017)

I get some people have fond memories of it but...meh, really.

It is a waste of time and effort from Nintendo's standpoint, which is probably why they canned it. Anything feature-wise on Miiverse already occurs elsewhere. The wheel was already invented by twitter, reddit, and other sites (for AC content, even here on TBT).

I can see why it was fun, but Nintendo have better things to focus on.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't use miiverse much, but I like it for saving screen shots. This also seems like it is going to be killing a big part of the level sharing in Mario Maker.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 8, 2017)

i never even used it so i really don't care that its going away lol


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

When I was still pretty young, I had a few friends on there, but I haven't really used it recently. It's kind of sad to see the end of an era, but seeing as it was treated "cringe" content, I guess it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 10, 2017)

It's now less than a month from now until it ends. I'm trying to finish some goals and things there before it's too late.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

finally


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 15, 2017)

Even if I never used it as I was not really interested in it, I was kinda surprised about this announcement. 
I feel bad for the people who used and like it.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm glad it's shut down, they have some ridiculous rules. I got a warning one time for just saying the word 'hack', while I seen tons of people say freaking cusswords and inappropriate things...I get a warning for saying 'hack'. (I never said how to hack, I don't even know how to anyway and I don't want to.)

The staff there are an embarrassment.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm still gonna miss it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

I've considered Miiverse to be dead since 2015, it ending really doesn't matter all that much since I've had no reason to use it. That being said, I do have good memories from there, but I've been missing those for a long time now.

It's honestly a good thing, though. Maybe they'll use the money from Miiverse servers to better their servers on the switch(Which is why I consider the paid online thing to be just fine, if they use the money right then I'll be fine paying 20 a year)



But...I think this calls for a petition. I believe that, after the death of miiverse, we should go to Nintendo and start a NEW community...
*Totinoverse.*


----------



## nammie (Oct 16, 2017)

wow I am really really sad, I really didn't expect them to kill off services this soon.... I basically only used it to upload screenshots, but if miiverse is shutting down then I guess that means my acnl blog is dead for good :'(

I hope this doesn't mean online servers are gonna die soon, I feel like acnl will really be dead when that happens  
on the other hand I guess I'll try to look on the bright side.... maybe this means a new animal crossing will be coming for the switch... pls nintendo...


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 17, 2017)

We have about 20 days until Miiverse ends. I will try to make the best of it. Miiverse was a big reason why I used my 3DS so often. It won't be the same without it.

On a somewhat unrelated note, I am trying to catch 100 Pok?mon in Pok?mon Silver before Miiverse ends.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> I'm glad it's shut down, they have some ridiculous rules. I got a warning one time for just saying the word 'hack', while I seen tons of people say freaking cusswords and inappropriate things...I get a warning for saying 'hack'. (I never said how to hack, I don't even know how to anyway and I don't want to.)
> 
> The staff there are an embarrassment.



Yeah, I think I went there once because of curiosity and it's literally full of small kiddos getting away with everything. Like bruh do they have some word filter for people 18+ (or whatever your age) or.

Yeah staff there should be fired.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 18, 2017)

Hopefully they remove the icon from the 3DS otherwise its gonna bug me.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I think I went there once because of curiosity and it's literally full of small kiddos getting away with everything. Like bruh do they have some word filter for people 18+ (or whatever your age) or.
> 
> Yeah staff there should be fired.



Actually, contrary to what you say, most of the inappropriate stuff gets deleted within a few minutes or hours. Most of us long time Miiverse users have agreed that the admins are most likely bots.

I'll still miss Miiverse, though. My first experience of some sort of social media or forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Actually, contrary to what you say, most of the inappropriate stuff gets deleted within a few minutes or hours. Most of us long time Miiverse users have agreed that the admins are most likely bots.
> 
> I'll still miss Miiverse, though. My first experience of some sort of social media or forum.



Yeah but still that cesspool shouldn't even have existed as a community. Just a simple screenshot uploader would have been enough.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2017)

Licorice said:


> Hopefully they remove the icon from the 3DS otherwise its gonna bug me.



I hope this too. It would be just pointless if they let the icon there.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 21, 2017)

To be honest I might miss it for all the stupid things being said on there, like this kid literally told me that I'm going to lose followers for setting my Miitopia posts to spoilers lol, like I care about who's following me...I'm here to post things not trying to be popular.
I really wanted to tell them to mind their business...


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 3, 2017)

I could've cared but... I got banned on my Wii u because "----" Aka no said reason


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 3, 2017)

We're now four and a half days away from shut down. I have completed most of the goals I wanted to complete on Miiverse before it ends now.

Like I said before, I'll miss Miiverse very much. It was a life changing experience for me. Had I not been on there, I wouldn't have discovered and enjoyed Animal Crossing or Fire Emblem.

Goodbye, Miiverse. It's been a good run.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2017)

I logged into miiverse on my computer just to save a few of the fun screenshots / drawings I posted. I really hope they add another way to save screenshots. That is pretty much all I use miiverse for. That and a couple random questions about how to beat something I get stuck on in a game.


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 7, 2017)

After doing an ACNL daily log of 298 entries, I feel like I may just stop when Miiverse ends.

The best part of Miiverse was it was a private sanctuary just for talking about games - and the people who used it correctly made wonder art and other posts with it. I don't think Facebook/Twitter could ever substitute what it could do on that front, as those places linked your entire personal life into your gaming - something that people have been afraid to do. This limited scope to games was quite powerful...

Yet I believe what caused it demise wasn't the rise of other social media: Instead, it was because there was no system of trust implemented between anonymous gamers. The Friend Code debacle is the ultimate case: They trusted absolutely no one there to trade codes responsibly, and never even tried to figure out when someone could be deemed trustworthy to trade them. As a result, they moderated everyone as if they assumed every friend code trade automatically ended in despair.

Sadly, it doesn't work to expand a userbase - It only minimizes the number of users who would tolerate the idea of being untrusted all the time... and maybe to the ones that didn't trust themselves in the first place. The rest end up going elsewhere, where the gamers *could* gain recognition of trust. 

This situation is what ruined the great idea Miiverse was designed to be.


----------



## ackawai (Nov 7, 2017)

whew i'm glad Miiverse is going. On the Wii U it caused me so much stress.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 7, 2017)

Licorice said:


> Hopefully they remove the icon from the 3DS otherwise its gonna bug me.



According to what I've read online, they're leaving the icon. Which is so stupid and infuriating.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like they made this collage of farewell Miiverse posts. That's pretty cool.




(clicky-click for HQ, although it's 10200?5760 so will take a while to load in)​


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Looks like they made this collage of farewell Miiverse posts. That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so big, I still haven't found mine in there. I hope it's there. Maybe not.

Also, bye Miiverse.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 8, 2017)

I personally hardly touched it so in essence, I'm not that worried - but I just hop they remove the icon/feature from the Wii U and 2/3DS's etc.


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 8, 2017)

The icon better not stay. :/
TBH, while I'd already started moving on from MV, and kinda did appreciate being made to move on, I'm pretty angry at Nintendo for how they're treating Wii U in general. It's like they're overly eager to be rid of it. It's maybe a bit too pessimistic, but I'm inclined to believe they'll change Wii U and 3ds online next year as well as switch.


----------



## Sig (Nov 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Looks like they made this collage of farewell Miiverse posts. That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao this image bluescreened my computer


----------



## petaI (Nov 8, 2017)

so sad that it closed last night. i used to be slightly(?) popular on there back in 2014 (almost 3000 followers!). thanks to miiverse, i was inspired to draw. i made a lot of amazing friends on there. i hope nintendo implements something like miiverse to the switch someday. :c


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 9, 2017)

Sig said:


> lmao this image bluescreened my computer



What rusty rig are you running? Can't even handle a high resolution image...
I never get bluescreened when using my computer... which doesn't have Windows installed and therefore can't bluescreen. It even held itself together during a hard drive failure.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 9, 2017)

i will scream if the icon is not gone before christmas


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 9, 2017)

I wish they would remove the icon, because the blue light is bugging the heck out of me!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 9, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> I wish they would remove the icon, because the blue light is bugging the heck out of me!



Not looked on my 3DS. Is that a stuck notification? Does opening Miiverse not clear it?  :/


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Not looked on my 3DS. Is that a stuck notification? Does opening Miiverse not clear it?  :/



No, it doesn't. I clicked on it a couple of times yesterday.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 9, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> No, it doesn't. I clicked on it a couple of times yesterday.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 9, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Had I not been on there, I wouldn't have discovered and enjoyed Animal Crossing or Fire Emblem.



I'm PRETTY sure you'd have seen them elsewhere...


----------



## Tao (Nov 9, 2017)

Would be nice if they would remove the icon...But who am I kidding, that stupid Wii U TV thing icon is still there despite it was discontinued and never even made available in my country, Miiverse logo is probably there to stay too...


Good riddance. When I wasn't getting banned for lord knows what it was throwing god awful posts I didn't want to see all over games. Splatoon is pretty much the only game I ever saw some legitimately decent stuff from Miiverse in, maybe 'Miiverse stage' in Smash if only for the occasional funny post that cropped up.


Speaking of which, glad I only played the Miiverse stage at a friends and never actually bought it...There's some money well spent, on what is now just a white version of final destination. Whoo...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 9, 2017)

Nintendo said they aren't gonna remove the icon. Sorry guys, we're stuck with it.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 10, 2017)

Tao said:


> Would be nice if they would remove the icon...But who am I kidding, that stupid Wii U TV thing icon is still there despite it was discontinued and never even made available in my country, Miiverse logo is probably there to stay too...
> 
> 
> Good riddance. When I wasn't getting banned for lord knows what it was throwing god awful posts I didn't want to see all over games. Splatoon is pretty much the only game I ever saw some legitimately decent stuff from Miiverse in, maybe 'Miiverse stage' in Smash if only for the occasional funny post that cropped up.
> ...



You do know Miiverse stage is completely free right? On a side note to the stage.. it _Also _has different music too!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 10, 2017)

Ugh, did you see there was a notification saying you could download your posts? After I wasted a bunch of time saving drawings and fun screenshots on my computer. Thanks for the heads up Nintendo.

Also if they are going to leave the icon, they better at least get rid of the blue notification dot that is currently stuck on it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 11, 2017)

Since the icon is stuck on the 3DS forever, I keep clicking on it, as I keep forgetting Miiverse is gone now.

I'm rather sad Nintendo's getting rid of the Wii U and even 3DS' online features this quickly. The original DS and Wii's online services lasted about 8 years. Imagine how long the online features on the 3DS and Wii U will last... already various features have been gone for a while. Only the basic online multiplayer in games like Mario Kart 7 and ACNL seem to be still up.


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah. It's something I noticed long ago, but few people would agree with me. This is harsher than simply phasing a console out for next gen. One thing that really bothers me is, the switch online launch next year is the *perfect* excuse for them to at least tamper with the rest of what we have. They're going out of their way to bury Wii U.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> [...]
> 
> I'm rather sad Nintendo's getting rid of the Wii U and even 3DS' online features this quickly. The original DS and Wii's online services lasted about 8 years. Imagine how long the online features on the 3DS and Wii U will last... already various features have been gone for a while. Only the basic online multiplayer in games like Mario Kart 7 and ACNL seem to be still up.





Mariotag said:


> Yeah. It's something I noticed long ago, but few people would agree with me. This is harsher than simply phasing a console out for next gen. One thing that really bothers me is, the switch online launch next year is the *perfect* excuse for them to at least tamper with the rest of what we have. They're going out of their way to bury Wii U.



Were you aware of the implications that the online services on gaming console bear? While having them available forever seems ideal on the consumer side, it simply isn't practical for the companies to do so.

The thing is, every online functionality has to access to the server(s) sitting somewhere in the company's HQ. Getting these bulky machines running properly isn't just a matter on investing on a beefier computer than average, plugging wires in a correct manner, programming some software to adapt their needs and call it a day. You also have to maintain these contraptions for years, which have you invest money, time and space.

As time goes on, these servers will be less and less solicited. The longer they operate, the more the returns diminishes, all while the responsibility remains unchanged. As they add more servers for each of their new gaming console, keeping the older ones up would only raise the burden for the company. I'll leave you guessing where this'll leads.


Should Nintendo discontinue a platform and shut down all of its associated online service, they never get rid of the ability to play the games you've already physically and digitally owned. After all, the most important aspect about any game console is simply being able to play the games on it in first place, right?


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 12, 2017)

Really upset.
Miiverse was my childhood, I started going on it when I was ten and it was the cringiest but best part of my life. My original account was lit.
I'm more upset that Giga Gamby's channel is definitely going to see a decline as his videos used to focus mainly on Miiverse.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 12, 2017)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Miiverse was my childhood



Only '90s kids remember Miiverse.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, I know about the consequences, but I still think the services are being shut down a little too early. A good chunk of the Wii U and 3DS features were shut down before the Switch was even properly announced.

I still think Miiverse was a great thing though, people there could be helpful when it came to game advice, and it could have lots of funny and ridiculous posts, which were often removed by the admins. I still miss it...


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

I don‘t really care. The only thing bothering me about this is that the only official way to take screenshots in most 3DS/Wii U games goes down with it. They are basically begging their users to use homebrew, which I find hilarious.


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 14, 2017)

Eh. I prepared for MV ending, so I'm not completely devastated or anything, but, it's still quite the loss.
Though it could be argued that it truly died with the dedesign.

 Homebrew does sound a bit nice, but I think I'd try it with Wii before Wii U.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 22, 2017)

Nintendo has started sending out the post history for every Miiverse user who opted to receive it. It won't be long until I actually receive mine.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-starting-to-send-out-miiverse-archives/


----------

